# Suggest me a good Graphics card for my Intel dg31pr



## VijayV (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi guys! i m new to this forum. I want you guys' help to suggest me a good graphics card for my system. My system specifications are:
Intel DG31pr motherboard
2gb DDR2 ram
Intel Pentium Dual Core Processor E2180 @ 2 Ghz
Windows 7 Installed
Sreen Resolution: 1440x900
I need this graphics for gaming & video editing & rendering..
Please suggest me a good Card 
I prefer its memmory as 1gb or 2. Please help me Guys. Thanks In Advance!!

Guys please help me fast because i need to buy it very soon... 
*My Budget is under 10000*
(sorry 4 ma bad english)


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 7, 2012)

What Power Supply do you have?
Considering you dont have a good get
MSI R6790-2PM2D1GD5 @Rs.8400
and FSP Saga II 500W @Rs.2300


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> What Power Supply do you have?
> Considering you dont have a good get
> MSI R6790-2PM2D1GD5 @Rs.8400
> and FSP Saga II 500W @Rs.2300



In Delhi, Nehru Place, sapphire 6790 is available at 7.5-7.9k at computer empire, cost to cost and smc international etc.
smc has only msi 6790 priced at 8k.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 7, 2012)

change the power supplie pls its a Extreme series one and its one of the most blacklisted  PSU series no matter whether it 460 watts or 600watts

FSP SagaII 500W is min


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 7, 2012)

Tarun said:


> change the power supplie pls its a Extreme series one and its one of the most blacklisted  PSU series no matter whether it 460 watts or 600watts
> 
> FSP SagaII 500W is min



with whom r u talking?


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

^
perhaps, the OP. Don't know why Tarun made CM Extreme Power assumption. Anyhow,

@thread starter:
Mention the PSU.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149373-read-me-before-asking-question-section.html*


----------



## VijayV (Jan 7, 2012)

Guys i have the power supply of 450 watt. Its quiet hard to change my smps also, bcoz i bought that smps 2 months ago...


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

Which 450 watts power supply do you have?

Which?

Company name? Model Name?

And if you can't change your power supply (if it is a bad one), then don't buy a graphic card.


----------



## VijayV (Jan 7, 2012)

Its Zebronics"' power supply.... i dont know its model name...


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

So, if you are going for a graphic card and want the safety of your computer, you'll have to change it. 

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html*


----------



## VijayV (Jan 7, 2012)

Then please suggest me a good affordable psu fo a graphics card to work fine


----------



## Tarun (Jan 7, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> with whom r u talking?



sorry so many tabs open got confused and posted wrong


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2012)

VijayV said:


> Then please suggest me a good affordable psu fo a graphics card to work fine



get HD6790 around ~8k and FSP Saga II 400 @ 2k


----------



## VijayV (Jan 9, 2012)

I am planning to buy XFX ATI Radeon HD 5670, please comment abt it..


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 9, 2012)

VijayV said:


> I am planning to buy XFX ATI Radeon HD 5670, please comment abt it..



5670 is not a future solution, and when you have your budget ~10k, then i'll suggest you not to buy a card which you regret upon, in future...

go for sapphire 6790 ~8k(actually less than 8k)
and a trusted psu mentioned in above replies ~2.5k

you can buy 6770 if you can't extend your budget more than 10k even a little ....


----------



## aloodum (Jan 9, 2012)

lolz....evene before i get to teh SMps + gfx card suggestion..Can you do anything about that ancient dual core CPU?

Most of the gfx cards such as 5770(6770),6850 and upwards would be bottlenecked by your proccessor, Rather most cpu`s based on the older core 2duo architechture.

Solution?? Overclock???
Since u have a intel boards, u cant overclock to downplay that negative effect..

SO if you get a new gpu , dont go comparing with a friend witha core i3/phenom..just something you must know..

for 10k..gpu alone nothing comes close to the HD 6850 @ 9-9.5k
If ur looking at GPu + PSu then get a 6790 @ 8-8.5 and splurge the next on psus

I think other members can help u over the PSU pricingas and models.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 9, 2012)

aloodum said:
			
		

> ancient dual core CPU?
> 
> Most of the gfx cards such as 5770(6770),6850 and upwards would be bottle necked by your processor.
> 
> Solution?? Overclock??



@OP, I agree, your CPU will bottleneck a 6770 too .. HD 6850 will look worse at your resolution.

You'll face Lags, Freezes, low fps etc in new games like bf3, witcher2, bac etc.

Overclocking won't help at all. ( from my personal experience )


----------



## Ankit07 (Jan 12, 2012)

@VijayV

Better buy Zotac GT 440 1 GB DDR3 @3.8k + Tax 

It will play all latest games with medium to high settings @ 1440 X 900

And no need to change ur PSU as it runs on a 300W local PSU with 22A on +12V rail!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 13, 2012)

Ankit07 said:


> @VijayV
> 
> Better buy Zotac GT 440 1 GB DDR3 @3.8k + Tax
> 
> It will play all latest games with medium to high settings @ 1440 X 900



HD5670 is lot faster than GT440 & still cost less.



Ankit07 said:


> And no need to change ur PSU as it runs on a 300W local PSU with 22A on +12V rail!



well this depends on the user totally. one can change it before plugging in a GPU or after it gives out smoke, damage your hard drive & blows up a few capacitors of your motherboard 

PS: HD5670 is more powerful, have lower TDP & is cheaper.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 13, 2012)

a 6670 and a FSP Saga II 500 watts is the best combo for u


----------



## Ankit07 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sam said:


> HD5670 is lot faster than GT440 & still cost less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gt 440 is 20%+ faster than hd 5670 with a better architecture!

Info on google searched websites like guru3D is wrong!

U can check urself frame rate of both cards

I can explain this in more detail if u want 

Its not ndcessary that costly card is better

For eg at the time of release gtx 570 cost 20k while gtx 580 cost 28k!

And gtx 580 is around 10% faster than gtx 570


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2012)

Ankit07 said:


> Gt 440 is 20%+ faster than hd 5670 with a better architecture!
> 
> Info on google searched websites like guru3D is wrong!
> 
> ...


No, it isn't.

*tpucdn.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GT_440/images/perfrel_1680.gif


----------



## Ankit07 (Jan 13, 2012)

Also to note that latest series cards have better architecture & cheaper too

Gt 440 will give 3x frames rates compared to hd 5670 in tessellation guaranteed!


----------



## Ankit07 (Jan 13, 2012)

ico said:


> No, it isn't.
> 
> *tpucdn.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GT_440/images/perfrel_1680.gif



Do u wan me to explain in detail?

I m typing from from mobile 

That benchmark is wrong!


----------



## Ankit07 (Jan 13, 2012)

okay!

9600 GT is faster than HD 4670 this u all know.. check out benchmarks!

Specs:-

HD 4670 got 320 stream processers which are clocked at 750MHz!

HD 5670 got 400 stream processing units with a core clock of 775 MHz!

hd 5670 is around 25% to 28% faster than hd 4670

on other hand a normal 9600 gt got 64 cores clocked at 600 MHz core clock

while GT 440 got 96 shaders clocked at 800 MHz core clock!

GT 440 is already 50% faster than 9600 GT in case of stream processors with a 200 MHz increase of of core clock

u can calculate total increase of performance by urself!


----------



## Cilus (Jan 13, 2012)

Ankit07, all the claims made by you are completely baseless without any proof. Every bechmark and every review sites are wrong and you are the all knowing Genious here....If that is your claim then probably TDF is not the right place for you. And regarding architecture thing....New is always better....Then GT 430 should be better than GTX 260.....which is again not true. And regarding Stream processor thing...you got it all wrong.

Show us any review sites or benchmark results where HD 5670 is getting beaten by a GT 440. Damm..GT 440 is actually slower than Nvidia's own previous gen Graphics card GT 240 GDDR5 version, previously occupying that price range.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 13, 2012)

Ankit07 said:


> Also to note that latest series cards have better architecture & cheaper too



explain this better architecture part. please.



Ankit07 said:


> Gt 440 will give 3x frames rates compared to hd 5670 in tessellation guaranteed!



should i lol? next up you'll bring in PhysX & then general processing. you know what GT440 is? its an entry level GPU. means its slow. yes it may offer 3X better frames in tessellation but it doesn't matter cause nobody likes playing games at slideshow FPS.

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4278/36848.png

GT440 is missing but it won't be lot faster than GT430. yes, in terms of tessellation it'll match HD5670 for sure. but look at HD6670. moreover its never about tessellation all the time. in simple terms, you can't play games on an entry level GPU turns all bells & whistles to their max.



Ankit07 said:


> That benchmark is wrong!







Ankit07 said:


> okay!
> 
> 9600 GT is faster htan HD 4670 this u all know.. check out benchmarks!
> 
> ...



sorry but i have to say you joke a lot. you talk about architecture & now you are simply comparing a G94 GPU to a GF108 GPU clock to clock & SP to SP


----------



## Ankit07 (Jan 13, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Ankit07, all the claims made by you are completely baseless without any proof. Every bechmark and every review sites are wrong and you are the all knowing Genious here....If that is your claim then probably TDF is not the right place for you. And regarding architecture thing....New is always better....Then GT 430 should be better than GTX 260.....which is again not true. And regarding Stream processor thing...you got it all wrong.
> 
> Show us any review sites or benchmark results where HD 5670 is getting beaten by a GT 440. Damm..GT 440 is actually slower than Nvidia's own previous gen Graphics card GT 240 GDDR5 version, previously occupying that price range.



Buy both HD 5670 & GT 440 check them both in ur system by urself then tell us

and i told about architecture improvement but u are comparing other old higher end cards with current generation lower end cards LOL


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2012)

Ankit07 said:


> Do u wan me to explain in detail?
> 
> I m typing from from mobile
> 
> That benchmark is wrong!


I don't need any sort of explanation, mate. That wasn't a benchmark. More like an average conclusion after all the benchmarks.

Regarding *tesellation* - no game is using excessive tessellation. Synthetic benchmarks based on that are useless. Real world performance in games i.e. the frame rate in games is all that matters.

Just read this review.

*ASUS GeForce GT 440 1 GB Review - Page 1/30 | techPowerUp*

or simply, the hierarchy chart over here:

*Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart : Best Graphics Cards For The Money: October 2011*

HD 5670 and 9600 GT both are faster than GT 440, lol.


----------



## Ankit07 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sam said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do u wanna say GF 108 cores weak compared to G94


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2012)

Ankit07 said:


> do u wanna say GF 108 cores weak compared to G94


NO.

He has said that GT 440 as a card is slower than GT 240 in games.

I won't be getting into architectural differences as it is most likely to go over the top for you.

Read this chart: *Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart : Best Graphics Cards For The Money: October 2011*


----------



## Joker (Jan 13, 2012)

LOL Ankit07

this forum is not ur "nvidia rocks" backyard. since u have joined this forum, time to educate yourself. only things which have performance merit and overall merit will get recommended over here. we dont care if it is AMD/ATI, Intel or nvidia.

i can tell u where u can begin with.



			
				ico said:
			
		

> *How do I determine the performance of a graphic card? Video memory (VRAM)? Memory width? Core frequency?*
> None of these. The foolproof way to determine the performance of a graphic card is by looking at the frames-per-second delivered by it in games. So, check out reviews on websites like HardOCP, HardwareCanucks, Anandtech, Tomshardware et cetera.



**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html*
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/151004-best-graphic-cards-money-india.html*
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149373-read-me-before-asking-question-section.html*

+1 to ICO, Cilus and Sam.


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2012)

@ Ankit07 - looks like you are confident about GT440s performance so most probably you have a GT440 - right ? - if yes why not run 3DMark 11 and Unigine Heaven 2.5 and show us the result


----------



## Ankit07 (Jan 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ Ankit07 - looks like you are confident about GT440s performance so most probably you have a GT440 - right ? - if yes why not run 3DMark 11 and Unigine Heaven 2.5 and show us the result



I dont have gt 440


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2012)

^^ ok .....

@ OP - you have a budget of max 10k so you can easily get a HD6770 @ ~7k and a corsair cx430v2 PSU @ 2.4k


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2012)

Ankit07 said:


> I dont have gt 440


Then why talk shite?

I guess enough has been said. Thread locked.  OP can start a new thread if he needs to know more.


----------

